# Winter-Wasserverlust....



## Olli.P (28. Nov. 2006)

Hallo alle miteinander,

Ist es im Moment bei diesen Temperaturunterschieden Tag/Nacht normal das da innerhalb von 2 Tagen ca. 3cm Wasser Verdunsten???

Da dieses ja der Erste Winter von uns mit Teich ist, ham wir da ja keine Erfahrungswerte 

Alle von euch die schon länger einen Teich ham müssten das ja wohl wissen oder????

Aktuelle Temperaturen:


Wasser 10° C

Luft   14° C

aber des Nachts gehts ja im Moment bis auf 2-5° C runter.....

Habe am Sonntach noch nachgefüllt und Heute fehlen eben schon  wieder ca. 3cm Wasser:__ nase:


Im Sommer hatten wir da nich so große Probs, aber da war die Oberfläche ja auch nich so Groß....


----------



## Dr.J (28. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Winter-Wasserverlust....*

Hallo Olaf,

Ich würde mal sagen es liegt an einer Kombination aus verstärktem Wind und den derzeitigen Temperaturen. Bei mir ist es allerdings nicht ganz so schlimm. Ich habe durch den Regen eher mehr Wasser drin.


----------



## Olli.P (28. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Winter-Wasserverlust....*

Hallo Jürgen,


Du hast ja wahrs. auch nicht ca. 32m² Wasseroberfläche???

Und dann solls ja auch wohl auf die Lage ankommen..... wenn ich da dann rein Grundstücksbezogen eine lageangabe machen müsste wäre es dann der Süd-Osten....., und so wie hier dann manchmal der Westwind um die Häuser zieht, dann liegt der Teich genau in der Schneise...


----------



## Dr.J (28. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Winter-Wasserverlust....*

Hallo Olaf,

Nee, 32qm habe ich ned, leider.  Wenn dein Westwind ungehindert über die Wasseroberfläche wehen kann, dann kann es schon zu einer deutlichen Verdunstung kommen. Aber vielleicht hat noch ein Anderer ne Idee.


----------



## karsten. (28. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Winter-Wasserverlust....*

hallo
DAS erscheint mir zuviel.
Ich habe z.Z. konstanten Wasserstand am Überlauf.


aber  
einige mir bekannte Teiche haben ähnliche Probleme
bei denen ziehen jetzt die Pflanzen ein und geben den Weg frei ......

Vielleicht untersuchst Du mal Deine Uferbepflanzung.
Auch alle "Grabetiere" bereiten sich jetzt auch auf den Winter vor...

mfG


----------



## Annett (28. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Winter-Wasserverlust....*

Hi,

wenn man die Angabe der verdunsteten "Wassermenge" in Zentimeter macht, dann ist es doch total egal, wieviel m² der Teich hat 
Ich hab bei mir nicht so genau darauf geachtet, da sich der Skimmer eh etwas abgesenkt hat und auch bei niedrigerem Wasserstand noch vor sich "hinschaukelt". 

Wasser verdunstet besonders viel, wenn der Wind kontinuierlich weht, hier bevorzugt aus östlichen Richtungen, und dabei zusätzlich noch die Luftfeuchtigkeit sehr gering ist. Das ist bei uns dieser Tage nicht der Fall gewesen.
Windstärke und Luftfeuchtigkeit solltest Du z.B. unter dem Wetterbericht bei www.t-online.de finden. Eine Messstation hat fast jeder in der Nähe. Unsere liegt nur 300m entfernt.  

Hast Du mal alle Leitungen kontrolliert? In letzter Zeit was an der Folie geändert? Pflanzen umgesetzt usw.? Dochte durch durstige Pflanzen dürften um diese Jahreszeit eher keine soo große Rolle mehr spielen. Dafür die aus Erde bestehenden.

Viel Erfolg bei der Suche!


----------



## koidst49 (28. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Winter-Wasserverlust....*

hallo,

ich stelle bei ca. 45m² in einer woche sogut wie keinen wasserverlust fest. überprüfe mal deine leitungen und verbindungen. sieh dir auch mal die pflanzen am teich an, ob sie nicht wasser rausziehen.


----------



## Mühle (28. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Winter-Wasserverlust....*

Hallo Olaf,

mir erscheint der Wasserverlust auch ziemlich viel. Mag vielleicht sein, aber an Deiner Stelle würde ich das Ufer genau untersuchen.

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Olli.P (28. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Winter-Wasserverlust....*

Hallo,

erstmal danke für die ganzen Tipps 

Hmmmmmmm,

wenn ich jetzt so richtig überlege, kommt eigentlich nur noch der Nachträglich eingebaute Überlauf in Frage 

Jetzt iss es zu dunkel, werde Morgen mal Nachsehen, denn wenn ich mir das so ruhig durch den Kopf gehen lasse, bleibt der Wasserstand ca. unterkante Flanschring, bzw. da wo die Schrauben durchgehen stehen... 


Ansonsten gibt's da nich mehr viele möglichkeiten. Folie ist gut über die Ufermatten umgeschlagen und Pflanzen darauf sind ja noch fehlanzeige....



siehe Nu iss der Teich fertich.......??!

Oder Wars bei Teich vergrössen???


----------



## Olli.P (29. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Winter-Wasserverlust....*

Hallo,


wir haben anscheinend das Korpus delikti gefunden....

War wohl der Überlauf 

Jedenfalls war das Flies unter der Folie pitsche patsche Naß 

Also alles drumrum freigelegt, Adheasal angeschmiert und erst offen liegen lassen 

nu lassen wir erst nochmal wasser rein und warten dann nochma bis 

morgen ab.. 

hoffentlich isses dann dicht...


----------



## Olli.P (2. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Winter-Wasserverlust....*

Hallo,


da heute früh der Wasserstand schon wieder bis unterhalb des Überlaufes gesunken war 
musste ich da wohl nochmal ran 

Nach kurzer überprüfung stand fest: da iss alles dicht 

Also weiter gesucht............ 

und beim überprüfen des Bachlaufes hatten wir dann auch bald den fehler gefunden 

da war wohl einer um den Teich geturnt und hatte an einer stelle den wall runtergetreten.....


also hier auch nochmal hand angelegt....

und nu wolln wa hoffen das det jetzt alles wieder funzt


----------



## Dodi (2. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Winter-Wasserverlust....*

Hi Olaf!

Na, Du hast aber auch Pech!
Gleich 2 undichte Stellen am Teich... und undichter Filter!

Hoffentlich ist jetzt alles "wasserdicht" - IM WAHRSTEN SINNE DES WORTES!


----------



## WERNER 02 (2. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Winter-Wasserverlust....*

Hi Olaf

Ganz verstehe ich dich ja nicht. Warum haste beim Bachlauf den Rand nicht einfach mittels eines Betonkragens verstärkt ? Hätte dir diesen Ärger erspart.

Denke mal das dieses Handycup sich noch öfters zeigen wird. Kannst ja nicht Jedem hinterher dappern. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Olli.P (2. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Winter-Wasserverlust....*

Hi,

@ Dodi: 

Jo, kann man wohl sagen, 50.000 im Stadion und ich krich den Ball ann Kopf.....


@ Werner:

Ich glaube das werden wir im nächsten frühjahr wohl machen müssen....

normalerweise brauch ich da auch niemandem hinterher dappern, unser grundstück ist ringsrum Abgezäunt und das Gartentor scharrt so sehr im Scharnier das wir es immer hören wenn da einer hinters haus kommt daher ölen wir das auch nicht, so sind wir immer gewarnt wenn da mal einer kommt und wir oben in der wohnung sind .....


----------



## tauwurm0 (2. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Winter-Wasserverlust....*

Hallo
     Fast zur selben Zeit wie Olaf stellte ich bei mir im Teich ebenfalls  extremen Wasserverlust fest. 
Ursache war nach 3 Tagen intensiven Suchens gefunden.
Wollte im Bachlauf die Folie ein wenig mit feinem Sand verstecken,und habe dabei eine Falte in der Folie schön mit dem Sand voll gefüllt.Das Ergebniss war ein wunderschöner Dochteffeckt.Kleine Sache große Wirkung 
Gruß Peter


----------



## Olli.P (3. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Winter-Wasserverlust....*

Hallo,

Nachdem wir gestern nochmals alles überprüft hatten,

ham wa nochmal den Teich nachgefüllt!!

Und siehe da, der Wasserstand ist auf dem Level von 

gestern geblieben     

Jetzt wolln wa hoffen das da diesen Winter nix mehr dranne passiert 

Und im Frühjahr werden wir den dann wohl mit 'nem kleinen Betonkragen abstützen......


----------



## Olli.P (10. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Winter-Wasserverlust....*

Hi Leut's,

nach den letzten ergiebigen regentagen kann ich sagen, auch hier ist alles in bester ordnung.

Der überlauf funzt 100% 


Der Wasserstand bleibt seit ein paar Tagen konstant auf dem gleichen level,

also hier auch alles wieder dicht


----------



## Petra (31. März 2007)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Hallo @all

Seid Dienstag verliert mein Teich Wasser bis heute sind es 25cm Wasserverlust woran kann das liegen???????
Könnte es sein das es mit dem Wetter zutun hat denn wir hatten son seid Tagen wärme so um die 19° Grad.

Hier mal zwei Fotos einmal wo der Teich noch voll ist und von Heute wo das Wasser weg  ist.


----------



## Dr.J (31. März 2007)

*AW: Winter-Wasserverlust....*

Hallo Petra,

ich habe innerhalb 1 Woche ca. 10 cm Wasser verloren. Ich vermute auch, dass die Ursache das Wetter ist. Wir hatten in den letzten Wochen ein relativ trockenes Wetter mit warmen Temperaturen und viel Wind. Das fördert die Verdunstung ungemein. Da unsere beiden Teiche nicht sehr gross sind, fällt die Verdunstung deswegen sehr krass aus.


----------



## Petra (31. März 2007)

*AW: Winter-Wasserverlust....*

Hallo Juergen

Ich habe meinen Teich jetzt wieder mit wasser nachgefüllt hoffe das es jetzt so bleibt denn heute ist es wieder sehr Warm bei uns.Ich finde das es sehr viel Wasserverlust ist und ich muss dir recht geben unser Teich ist klein und da fällt es eher auf als bei Grossen Teiche aber mal abwarten.


----------



## Annett (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Winter-Wasserverlust....*

Hallo Petra,

25cm sind seeehr viel. Ich habe bei unserem Teich bisher ehrlich gesagt nicht drauf geachtet, aber 10 oder 25cm wären mir sicherlich aufgefallen.
Bitte auf jeden Fall weiter beobachten!

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig in Erinnerung habe, hattest Du letztens ein Bild mit Springbrunnen gezeigt. Dabei waren die Steine am Rand recht nass gespritzt... lief das Wasserspiel andauernd? Dann ist vielleicht dort das Wasser entschwunden.


----------



## Silke (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Winter-Wasserverlust....*

Hallo,
ich finde auch - 25 cm sind nicht normal. Ich habe trotz schönen Wetters den ganzen Winter über ca. 5 cm Wasser weniger als im Herbst. Hast du schon alles kontrolliert, Petra? Wühlmäuse oder jemand ist auf den Rand getreten oder oder oder...


----------



## Petra (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Winter-Wasserverlust....*

Hallo Annett und Silke

An Annett du hattest recht  durch den Springbrunnen ist mir sehr viel Wasser daneben gegangen habe jetzt eine andere Düse drauf gemacht und schwupp die wupp Wasser bleibt so wie ich es neu nachgefüllt habe Gott sei Dank.

An Silke
Ich hatte auch erst gedacht das irgend wo ein Loch sein könnte von den Wühlmäusen aber so ist es nun doch nicht.


----------



## ferryboxen (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Winter-Wasserverlust....*

hallo

auch ich hatte wasserverlust - zwar nicht viel aber sicher nicht 

auf verdunstung oä. zurück zu führen.

also auf suche gegangen.....den rand abgesucht.....und siehe da !!!!

die typische dochtwirkung der randmatten.

an einer stelle hatte ein stein die hochgestellte teichfolie runter

gedrückt - dazu kam die sogwirkung der randmatte.

das ganze wieder in die richtige position gebracht und alles ist wieder gut.

gruss lothar


----------



## Annett (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Winter-Wasserverlust....*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte heute morgen mal kurz Zeit nach dem Wasserstand vom Teich  zu schauen. Wenn 3 oder 4cm fehlen, dann ist es viel... 
Hier regnet es wesentlich weniger häufig und kräftig als z.B. bei Jürgen und vielen anderen.  Das verdanken wir dem Regenschatten des Harzes, dies aber nur am Rande.

@Jürgen
Mir erscheinen auch die von Dir angegebenen 10cm innerhalb einer Woche sehr viel.
Prüf doch bitte mal rings um den Teich die Kapillarsperre... wetten, dass Du dort, ähnlich wie Lothar, fündig wirst.


----------



## Dr.J (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Winter-Wasserverlust....*

Hallo Annett,

ich habe gestern mal aufgefüllt und werde erstmal beobachten. Von gestern auf heute hat kaum was gefehlt. Am Ostern-WE werde ich mich mal auf die Suche nach Lücken in der Kapillarsperre machen.


----------

